# Help With Vostok 2416b...



## Mr Bee (Feb 13, 2009)

I was recently tinkering and generally looking at my Vostok movement, adjusting the spring levers to get it to run accurately, and generally looking how it works. I noticed the auto winding mechanism turns 2 meshed wheels, which in turn turns a 3rd wheel (gold/brass coloured on in top left corner), which I presume is the one that winds the main spring.

See pic below with red arrows showing movement.










I've read somewhere that this movement is supposed to be able to be hand wound as a backup, and for starting up after its run down, by unscrewing the crown (but not pulling out) and turning clockwise. On doing this, all I have heard before is clicking sounds, so I thought I'd see what it does....










So turning the crown (in the not-pulled-out position) turns the big wheel (centre, top) as shown by yellow arrow. Also, the little ratchet type thing on the right hand side of it turns anti-clockwise and 'ratchets' it along a cog at a time. But this does NOT turn the main spring winder which moves with the auto movement.

So what does it do?? Is it supposed to wind the watch, but is not doing, or is it for something else?


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

IMO, that's absolutely what it should be doing - the bit you've highlighted, that looks a bit like a cog with 75% of the teeth missing is the ratchet, and it will stop the spring un-winding once wound. If you let the watch unwind completely and then give it a few turns without disturbing it enough to get the weight spinning, does it wind?

Dick


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

What you've highlighted in the two pictures is the complete winding mechanism - in the first pic you've observed the auto winding module, with the weight which turns the bi-directional winding system through the two small cogs and the gold coloured one. In the second picture you've highlighted the direct wind system where winding the crown will turn the larger cog. Directly beneath this cog is the barrel which holds the mainspring - the retchet is to prevent you over winding and holds the mainspring tight. Hope this helps


----------



## Mr Bee (Feb 13, 2009)

Aah, I think I get it.... I was assuming the manual wind should still be turning the same gold-coloured cog that the auto system turns.

It seems this gold cog (turned by the auto balance) is in fact winding the spring which is underneath - and which is wound directly by the big ratcheted cog which is directly above the mainspring.

I suppose it helps if you understand how the watch winds and works....... which I don't really 

Thanks very much for the info guys, was very helpful!


----------

